# التحليل و التصميم الامثل لطرف اصطناعي اسفل الركبة- اطروحة دكتوراه



## كاظم الجناني (2 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ....
كنت قد وعدت الاخ م. حسنين العراقي على عرض اطروحتي في الملتقى وها انا ذا افي بالوعد ...
شكرا لكل القراء ..

الخلاصة : 
 ان فقدان احدى الساقين قد يؤدي بالمصاب الى البقاء طريح الفراش . و لطالما حاول الانسان , على مر العصور , ان يجد بديلا يحل محل الطرف المفقود.
 و الهدف من هذه المحاولات هو استعادة القدرة على المشي , وهي الوظيفة الاولى التي تميز الجنس البشري .وينجم البتر عن عملية جراحية تهدف اساسا الى انقاذ حياة المريض . و الغرض من صناعة الاطراف الاصطناعية و اعادة التأهيل هو استرجاع التكامل الوظيفي و عمل الجهاز الحركي .
 وتعتبر نسبة المبتورة اطرافهم السفلى في العراق نسبة كبيرةو اغلب تلك البتور هي تحت الركبة ( BK) نتيجة الالغام او الامراض التي تصيب الاطراف السفلى .
لذا فالاطراف الاصطناعية اسفل الركبة تتكون من الاجزاء الاساسية التالية : الوقب , ذراع التوصيل , القدم الاصطناعية و الروابط .
 في الوقت الحاضر , توجد انواع عديدة من الاقدام الاصطناعية و كل تلك الانواع تحاول ان تعوض عن القدم المفقودة بواسطة المحافظة على الخواص الميكانيكية للقدم . ومن تلك الاقدام , SACH foot ( و هو نوع شائع الاستخدام في العراق ) , لذلك أرتأينا في هذه الرسالة , تصميم قدم اصطناعي جديد .
 وقبل ان نطرح اي قدم جديدة يجب ان تجرى عليها بعض الاختبارات لكي نضمن المشية الجيدة .
لذا تم تصميم و تصنيع قدم اصطناعي جديد من مادة بولي اثلين و تمت مقارنته بـ ( SACH foot) لمعرفة الاختلافات في مختلف الخواص .
 الخواص المهمة التي على اساسها كانت المقارنة هي : الانحناء الطولي , الانحناء العرضي , طاقة الارجاع , اختبار الصدمة , اختبار الكلل للقدم , نسبة الطول الفعال و اختبارات الوقت – المسافة .
 اما بالنسبة للوقب فهو يمثل تركيب اصطناعي يمكنه مسك الجزء المبتور , مصنوع من مواد مركبة و هو عالي الجساءة و يسبب عدم الشعور بالراحة للمريض , لذا تم تصميم وقب جديد من المواد المركبة ايضا و ذلك بازالة عدة طبقات في مناطق العضلات .
 كذلك تضمنت الدراسة تصميم قدم جديدة , تصميم جهاز فحص الكلال للقدم حسب المقياس العالمي ((ISO 10328 , تصميم جهاز الصدمة , قياس رد فعل الارض بواسطة صفيحة القوى , خصائص المشي بواسطة جهاز الشد و الانضغاط (Testometric machine) و تصميم وقب جديد و قياس الضغط بين الوقب و الانسجة بواسطة متحسسات .
الجزء النظري من الدراسة يتضمن :التحليل الرياضي لزاوية الانحناء الطولي و عزم الكاحل كما وتم اقتراح صيغة عامة للكلال لتحديد عمر القدم , وتم كذلك استخدام نظرية القشرة لايجاد الاجهاد الطولي والعرضي واستخدام طرق الحل الامثل (Optimum ) لايجاد اقل سمك في مناطق تراخي الضغط و ادخلت جميع المتغيرات في تصميم برنامج بلغة فيجوال بيسك (Visual Basic ) للحصول على package  جاهز .
 اما بالنسبة للطرق العددية فقد تم استخدام برنامج الـ (ANSYS ) لايجاد توزيع الضغط والاجهاد(Von Mises ) مع المشية (Gait ).
و اخيرا ومن النتائج التي حصلنا عليها نلاحظ بان القدم الجديد كان ذو خواص جيدة مقارنة بالقدم  SACH, مثلا الانحناء الطولي كان (4,2 و 1,9) , الطاقة المخزونة للارجاع (%58,9 , %13,14) , و القوة المنتقلة نتيجة الصدمة في منطقة الكعب (154 نت , 205 نت ) , و نسبة الطول الفعال (0,76 , 0,64 ) و عمر كلتا القدمين على التوالي (1233417دورة , 896213 دورة ).
 ان القيمة العظمى للضغط بين الوقب و الانسجة قيست عمليا و عدديا وكانت في منطقة اعلى القصبة ( 272 كيلو نت , 334كيلو نت ) على التوالي . اما قيمة اجهاد Von Mises في الوقب (عدديا ) كانت في منطقة اعلى عظم القصبة ايضا (965 كيلو نت).

............................................................................................................................
نبداء بعرض Chapter 1


----------



## كاظم الجناني (2 سبتمبر 2007)

هذا هو الفصل الاول وستاتي الفصول اللاحقة بالتتابع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ كاظم الجنابي .

تحية طيبة .

تسلم لنا وماقصرت وجزاك الله خير وبركة .

ننتظر التكملة بشغف .

البغدادي


----------



## كاظم الجناني (3 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ شكري محمد نوري شكرا لمرورك و ان شاء الله سأكمل تحميل الاطروحة ريثما يتحسن الاتصال ..لصعوبة تحميل الملفات المرفقة


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (3 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي العزيز ... كاظم .... عاشت يداك على هذا الجهد المتميز و الرائع .... اتطلع لتكملة باقي موضوع الأطروحة بإذنه تعالى .... بارك الله بك .... وبالتوفيق يا رب ............

حـــســـــــــــــــــــــنـيـن العــــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## كاظم الجناني (3 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ حسنين العراقي شكرا لمرورك ..كما اشكر حسن اهتمامك بالموضوع.


----------



## كاظم الجناني (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*الجزء الثاني من الاطروحة و يتمثل بالدراسات السابقة في الاطراف الاصطناعية*

يتضمن الفصل الثاني من الاطروحة الدراسات السابقة لمكونات الاطراف الاصطناعية اسفل الركبة و Gait cycleو يعتبر هذا الفصل مفيد لكل من يدرس الاطراف الاصطناعية اسفل الركبة لكي يتسنى له معرفة ما توصل اليه الباحثين في هذا المجال ...


----------



## كاظم الجناني (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*الفصل الثالث*

و يتضمن اشتقاق معادلات لحساب الانحناء الطولي للقدم و عزم الانحناء في الكاحل , رسم القدم الجديدة المقترحة و حساب عمرها عن طريق اشتقاق معادلات الكلل بطريقة جديدة , دراسة توزيع الاجهادات الطولية و العرضية في الوقب عن طريق تحوير معادلات theory of elasticity و استخدام طريقة الحل الامثل لايجاد عدد الطبقات المثلى و ساعدنا ذلك في تصميم وقب جديد ثم تم ادخال المعادلات الرياضية لبناء برنامج بلغة فيجوال بيسك والملف المرفق يوضح ذلك(سيرفق لاحقا لسؤ الشبكة)


----------



## كاظم الجناني (5 سبتمبر 2007)

الفصل الثالث


----------



## كاظم الجناني (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*الفصل الرابع و يتضمن الجزء العملي*

اعتقد ان الجزء العملي في الاطروحة سيكون مفيد لجميع مختصي الاطراف الاصطناعية و الذين تسهويهم صناعة الاطراف الاصطناعية .....الملف المرفق سيوضح ذلك


----------



## كاظم الجناني (10 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا للاخ المشرف :شكري محمد نوري على تثبيته للموضوع و اتمنى ان يكون للموضوع فائدة لذوي الاختصاص


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (10 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي العزيز ... كاظم ... أكرر تهنئتي الصادقة لكم على جهدكم الرائع ... ولكن ... على ما يبدو أن هنالك خلل في تحميل الفصل الخامس ... كما إن الفصل الرابع لم يتم تنزيله .... إذا ممكن أخي العزيز ... أكمال تحميل هذه الفصول من أجل تكملة شرح الموضوع بالشكل الصحيح ... ممنون مقدماً ... وعاشت أيديك مرة ثانية ..... والسلام عليكم


----------



## كاظم الجناني (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*الفصل الرابع*

الى الاخ م .حسنين ان ما تفضلت به صحيح ....لان رايت ان الفصل الرابع يتعلق بالحل العددي باستخدام برنامج Ansys و الكثير من القراء لا يحبذون ذلك ..ولكن لا استطيع ان ارد طلبك ...اما بخصوص الفصل الخامس لا اعرف ما هو الخلل فعلا و سأحاول تحميله مرة اخرى ...شكرا مرة اخرى .


----------



## كاظم الجناني (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*اعادة تحميل الفصل الخامس*

اعتذر لجميع القراء الكرام ..ان كان هناك خللا في تحميل الفصل الخامس لذا اعيد تحميله من جديد ...ان تحسن النيت


----------



## م التحبو (18 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخوى وياريت تعجل بالشبتر الخامس


----------



## م التحبو (18 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
ياريت لو فيه حد عنده كتب تعليم انسس مايبخل علينا


----------



## محمود ميكانيك (18 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي على هذه المعلومات اريد معلومات عن تحليل الاجهادات على عظم الساق باستخدام ansys


----------



## حسن الأديب (18 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراُ لك على هذا الجهد


----------



## المهاب (4 أكتوبر 2007)

كل الشكر لك والرائعين امثالك


----------



## dr_wolow (5 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## tigersking007 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور يابشمهندس بارك الله فيك ونرجو الاستفاده منك


----------



## م/حسام (16 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً أخى


----------



## سراج مهندس (16 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخ الدكتور كاظم الجناني :
أود أن أسأل عن جهاز يقوم بتسجيل تخطيط المشي مع اعطاء معلومات عن خطوات المشي و ارتباطها بالزمن ، و حبذا لو كان لديك اسم الشركة المصنعة
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## fofocom4 (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير وافلدنا جميعا بعلمه


----------



## كاظم الجناني (18 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخ الدكتور كاظم الجناني :
أود أن أسأل عن جهاز يقوم بتسجيل تخطيط المشي مع اعطاء معلومات عن خطوات المشي و ارتباطها بالزمن ، و حبذا لو كان لديك اسم الشركة المصنعة
مع الشكر الجزيل


الجهاز الذي تطلبه لتحليل ground reaction force هو متوفر في كثير من البلدان(كالمانيا و كندا و الهند ) كما يمكن تصنيعه بسهولة باستخدام three load cell و انا الان بصدد تصميم مثل هكذا جهاز لتعم الفائدة للمختصين. و اغلب الشركات المصنعة المانية كشركة otto bock اتمنى الاطلاع على الجزء العملي من الاطروحة الذي احاول تنزيله فيما بعد.


----------



## الموحد (15 نوفمبر 2007)

Thank you very much and I hope that you can help us by adding the practical section of the thesis.


----------



## hmhegypt86 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على الإفاده


----------



## hmhegypt86 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا كثيرا


----------



## waoul2679 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لكن ما زال ينقصنا الجزء العملي


----------



## ف ر و ح ة (21 نوفمبر 2007)

عاشت ايدك يا كاظم 
الموضووووووووووووووووووووووووع كلش مفيد 
بارك الله بيك


----------



## نور الجنة (21 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس بلكس (24 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله بيك على هذا الجهد


----------

